# Autoglym Stockists



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Before I arrange to have Autoglym products sent from Amazon or the UK, does anyone know of a Paphos stockist?


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I've been recommended a stockist in Paphos who has the full range of Autoglym products, although the price might be on the high side. I'll have to wait and see how much they cost.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Just been informed that the 1 litre Autoglym Super Resin Polish is 18 Euros a bottle, as against Amazon at about 23 Euros a bottle (including delivery). Droushiotis on the Polis - Paphos road, which is the car accessory shop (no surprise there), if anyone is interested. Looks like a lot of polishing coming up.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the information Martin, it may well be of use to someone
I that that's the shop Dennis got the parrot for our car and where he goes for wiper blades etc.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Parrot ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

A blue tooth device which is installed in the car.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Veronica said:


> A blue tooth device which is installed in the car.


Of course ... the other type sit on the shoulder


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We used to have one of those too, and she sat on my shoulder in the car when we took her to the vets.


----------

